# Marquette and La Crescent



## Miško Ajkula (May 20, 2021)

Hello everyone.

My first post on this forum. First on this topic in my life, to be more specific.

I live in Europe, bought on eBay some cuttings of this American grapes, from a Russian seller. Very colorful combination, I know 

My question is if you could give me a favor and tell me if those vines are really those varieties that I bought. I don't want to be growing them thinking they are something what they are not. You know the feeling.

I don't know if that is possible to say from the photos of so young cuttings, but I would appreciate any opinion.

Marquette: 




La Crescent :


----------



## ibglowin (May 20, 2021)

At this stage a grape leaf looks like pretty much any other grape leaf. Only some sort of DNA analysis could tell. I have Marquette growing and I can post a pic of a mature leaf but it will be some time before your Marquette might look anything like mine until it gets a bit more growth on it.


----------



## Miško Ajkula (May 21, 2021)

ibglowin said:


> At this stage a grape leaf looks like pretty much any other grape leaf. Only some sort of DNA analysis could tell. I have Marquette growing and I can post a pic of a mature leaf but it will be some time before your Marquette might look anything like mine until it gets a bit more growth on it.



Thank you ibglowin, I guessed it is like that.
Until now I noticed that Marquette has red veins on its leaves and La Crescent has "normal" green leaves.
Also, Marquette has reddish new growth.


----------



## ibglowin (May 21, 2021)

Here are some snaps I just took of my Marquette. The leaves do not have any large indentions or "fingers" compared to some other varieties that do have defined indentions or "fingers".


----------



## ibglowin (May 21, 2021)

Here is a photo of La Cresent which looks similar (at least to me) to Marquette.


----------



## countygrapeguy (May 21, 2021)

I recently purchased this book: Identification Guide of Grapevines Grown in a Cold Climate, for these varieties here are their identification notes:


----------



## Miško Ajkula (May 22, 2021)

Wow, that is what I call a comprehensive answer. 

Thank you all, now I will wait few months and then compare with those photos and informations.


----------



## Miško Ajkula (May 22, 2021)

When I started this subject already, maybe you can share some more knowledge and experience, that can be useful for people who are willing to grow or are just starting with those varieties. (like me) 

They are more or less new varieties, so not so much details available on internet. 

For example: I was trying to find out if they are any good like table grapes, for fresh eating?


----------



## ibglowin (May 22, 2021)

Both varieties were made (cross bred) with winemaking in mind. Too many seeds!



Miško Ajkula said:


> For example: I was trying to find out if they are any good like table grapes, for fresh eating?


----------



## Miško Ajkula (May 23, 2021)

ibglowin said:


> Both varieties were made (cross bred) with winemaking in mind. Too many seeds!



I guessed so.


----------



## Miško Ajkula (May 23, 2021)

I received two cuttings of Valiant, for present, together with others. 

What they are good for? 

Are there any benefits to mix Valiant with Marquette for wine?

As I understood Marquette is better quality grape, so I would only degrade wine quality.


----------



## ibglowin (May 23, 2021)

If I am not mistaken Valiant is a cold hardy table grape so you would not want to attempt to make wine out of it. Marquette is one of the best cold hardy grapes that make a good wine. It has a sort of pinot noir taste profile in my opinion.


----------



## AaronSC (May 23, 2021)

People do make wine from Valiant, but I suspect it is kind of like Concord wine:


https://www.ehow.com/how_7236627_make-wine-valiant-grapes.html


If you like Manischewitz-style wine then this may have some utility. It's sold in most grocery stores. Most people aren't crazy about it. and it seems to exist for nostalgia purposes for old people and those who keep kosher. 
Valiant has low acid so it might help in blends with high acid varietals?


----------



## Miško Ajkula (May 26, 2021)

I received 8 cuttings (3 marquette, 3 La Crescent, 2 Valiant) this March and until now they are all well and alive. I am very happy with my 100% success rate in bringing those cuttings to life. 

I got them with idea in my mind to make some good wine. Quantities about 30-50l of wine per variety. Translated in number of vines, that would be 10-15 vines, if I am correct. 

You saw in my first photo how young are my plants.

The question is: what are you proposing as best way to propagate new plants from my existing ones? 

I was thinking to make cuttings next year in February. I thought that I could get 3 cuttings per plant (9 per variety in total). That would be just enough. 

Do you think this is a good plan? 

Any suggestions, proposals...?


----------



## ibglowin (May 26, 2021)

There is a wealth of information on just this subject here:





__





Vineyard From the Beginning- Grapeman


One can only hope!!!!! And wait :-)




www.winemakingtalk.com







Miško Ajkula said:


> I received 8 cuttings (3 marquette, 3 La Crescent, 2 Valiant) this March and until now they are all well and alive. I am very happy with my 100% success rate in bringing those cuttings to life.
> 
> I got them with idea in my mind to make some good wine. Quantities about 30-50l of wine per variety. Translated in number of vines, that would be 10-15 vines, if I am correct.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miško Ajkula (May 30, 2021)

Actually I started reading that before I posted mine thread. Amazing source of information. 

Only I was looking for specific advice about making cuttings from this year rooted cuttings.


----------



## ibglowin (May 30, 2021)

Just my personal opinion here but I don't think you have any realistic chance for cuttings from that single rooted cutting you have this year. You would be wise to let your cutting grow strong and healthy for a year or two and then follow the procedure(s) in the thread above for successful propagation sometime down the road.


----------



## Miško Ajkula (May 31, 2021)

That's what I wanted to know. 

Thank you one more time


----------



## swv (May 31, 2021)

I make wine with Valiant as a blend. As stated above, it is similar to a Concord flavor. I tend to use it in a blend with Frontenac and Frontenac Gris as a port style wine. The Frontenac's can have very high acid and the flavors go together in my opinion. The Valiant vines are VERY hardy, vigorous and productive. I need to be very aggressive in shoot and cluster thinning or they will kill themselves.


----------

